
A Plan to Save a Man's Life by Head Transplant - mimbs
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/09/the-audacious-plan-to-save-this-mans-life-by-transplanting-his-head/492755/?single_page=true
======
exolymph
What a fascinating story. I hope they go ahead with it (since all parties are
consenting) because it'll be very interesting to read about how the procedure
turns out. But I'd put money on "not well" so maybe my curiosity is cruel.

~~~
ry_ry
I had a similar thought.

It's genuinely impressive that there is any chance of success whatsoever, but
based on my limited understanding of transplant success (and more
horrifyingly, organ rejection) rates and the huge complexity involved, it has
a certain grim inevitability about it.

Obviously I hope with all my heart it works out - i don't doubt everybody is
acutely aware of the risks, and I guess given the situation it's worth a punt,
but it feels awfully like a moonshot.

------
kagia
Just a warning, parts of that page may be disturbing and or distressing to
some. The references to animal testing are particularly gruesome (to me
anyway).

------
kahrkunne
The term "head transplant" bothers me. Surely "you" are in the head, so what
you're transplanting is the body, right? Or is what is transplanted always the
smaller thing of the two?

~~~
dllthomas
I dunno, don't we keep learning that gut flora has a big impact on all kinds
of things?

